# New 6 Series (F13) Spy Shots Show Soft Top Design



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

im not feelin all those weird swirly thingies.


----------



## bcworkz (Dec 18, 2009)

So we keep the big fat ass needed for storing the hard folder? What would be the advantage of a soft top then? Weight savings, yeah, but not so important in a 6er. I'd take a soft top on a Z4 though.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

doesnt look much different i still love the 6.


----------

